# New Leaf DLC List - With Pictures!



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

I've got a list of all DLC you can get, including stuff that's not yet released. It has pictures, better formatting, and some unreleased stuff.

So, time to start this off!

If an item is in black text, then it is orderable. If an item is in red text, it is unorderable. If an item is in blue text, then it is an item that is already in game, but is still being distributed.

*All Regions (released)*

Full Moon Vanity (September 1 - September 30)
Fireworks Table (Japan / AUS - August 1 to August 31)
Palm Tree Lamp (July 1 to July 31 2013)
Rainbow Screen (June 1 to June 30 2013)
Raccoon Wall Clock / Tanuki Wall Clock (NA - Best Buy 2013 DLC) (Japan -  November 8th to November 30th 2012)


*All Regions (unreleased)*

Autumn Leaf Chair (Unknown)
Fedora Chair (Unknown)
Full Moon Vanity (Unknown)
Pumpkin Pie



*North America (released)*

Raccoon Wall Clock (Best Buy June 16th to June 29th 2013)
Cat Tower (Best Buy June 30th to July 13th 2013)
Suitcase (Best Buy July 14th to July 27th 2013)
Double-Neck Guitar (Best Buy July 28th to August 10th 2013)


*North America (unreleased)*

Sand Castle (Unknown)
Shopping Cart (Unknown)



*Europe (released)*

Raccoon Wall Clock (June 14th to June 30th 2013)
Shaved-Ice Lamp (July 1st to July 14th 2013)
White Police Cap (July 15th to July 31st 2013)
Festival Lantern (August 1st to August 14th 2013)
Red-Team Cap (August 15th to August 31st 2013)
Afternoon Tea Set (September 1st to September 14th 2013)
Double-Neck Guitar (September 15th to September 30th 2013)
Slushie Machine (DATES UNKNOWN)


*Europe (unreleased)*

Flamenco Hat (Unknown)
Tam O'Shanter (Unknown)



*Japan (released)*

Tanuki Wall Clock (November 8th to November 30th 2012)
7-11 Set (7-11s in Japan during 2012)
24 Hour-Shop Counter
24 Hour-Shop Model
24 Hour-Shop ABD
24 Hour-Shop Sign
24 Hour-Shop Uniform
Barbecue Bed
Buffet Server
Clerk's Shirt
Sandwich Display
Soft-Drink Display
Steamed-Bun Case

Turkey Dinner (November 15th to November 22nd 2012)
Tree-Stump Chair (December 1st to December 13th 2012)
Yule Log (December 13th to December 25th 2012)
Sunrise Lamp (January 1st to January 31st 2013)
Kagamimochi (January 1st to January 18th 2013)
Aurora Screen (February 1st to February 28th 2013)
Campus Set (February 1st to March 31st 2013)
Eraser Sofa
Notebook Bed
Notebook Floor
Notebook Wall
Notebook Wardrobe
Pencil Screen
Set Square Table
Sticker Tape Liner

Sprout Table (March 1st to March 31st 2013)
Cherry-Blossom Clock (April 1st to April 30th 2013)
Golden Clock (April 26th to May 9th 2013)
Leaf Bed (May 1st to May 31st 2013)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

*Japan (unreleased)*

Blue Argyle Tank (Unknown)
Hagoita (Unknown)
Kadomatsu (Unknown)
Pile of Leaves (Unknown)
Rice Plant Bed (Unknown)
Zodiac Set (Unknown)
Aquarius Urn
Aries Rocking Chair
Cancer Table
Capricorn Ornament
Gemini Closet
Leo Sculpture
Libra Scale
Pisces Lamp
Sagittarius Arrow
Scorpio Lamp
Taurus Bathtub
Virgo Harp


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

*South Korea (released)*

Bucket (DATES UNKNOWN)
Elegant Umbrella (DATES UNKNOWN)
Hair-Bow Wig (DATES UNKNOWN)
Heart Hairpin (DATES UNKNOWN)
Laptop (DATES UNKNOWN)
Lotus Lamp (DATES UNKNOWN)
Massage Chair (May 1st to May 7th 2013)
Spaceman Sam (DATES UNKNOWN)
Top (May 8th to May 14th 2013)


*South Korea (unreleased)*

Kimbap Plate (Unknown)
Red Horned Hat (Unknown)
School Cap (Unknown)
Tteok Plate (Unknown)



*North America (Holidays)*
_Note: All holiday items, unless otherwise noted, are unorderable_

Resetti Model (February 2nd)
Shamrock Hat (March 17th)
Cool Globe (April 22nd)
Picnic Basket (First Monday of September)
Wheat Bundle (September 19th)
Sailboat Model (Second Monday in October)
Twelve-Grape Plate (December 31 Spanish)



*Europe (Holidays)*
_Note: All holiday items, unless otherwise noted, are unorderable_

Shamrock Hat (March 17th)
Holiday Stocking (December)
Veggie Basket (September 19th)
Berliner (December 31 German)
Twelve-Grape Plate (December 31 Spanish)

*Japan (Holidays)*
_Note: All holiday items, unless otherwise noted, are unorderable_

Beans (February 1st to February 3rd)
Good-Luck Roll (February 1st to February 3rd)
Blue Ogre Mask (February 1st to February 3rd)
Red Ogre Mask (February 1st to February 3rd)
Blossom Lantern (March 1st to March 3rd) (Orderable)
Emperor's Cap (March 1st to March 3rd) (Orderable)
Girl's Day Up-do (March 1st to March 3rd) (Orderable)
Hinaningyo (March 1st to March 3rd) (Orderable)
Rice Cake (March 3rd)
Carp Banner (May 1st to May 5th) (Orderable)
Newsprint Helmet (May 5th)
Bamboo Grass (July 7th)
Cucumber Horse (December 31st)
Dango (December 31st)
Eggplant Cow (December 31st)
New Year's Noodles (December 31st)



*South Korea (Holidays)*
_Note: All holiday items, unless otherwise noted, are unorderable_

Yut (February 21st)
Bureom (February 27th)
Hibiscus (April 5th)
Songpyeon (September 19th)
Bell Knickknack (December 31st)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

Ya'll can post now.


----------



## Nymph (Jul 24, 2013)

Ooh very nice! Thank you for posting these


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a problem. Got the pictures from the guide, and did a bit of GameFAQs research to get the information on the unreleased.


----------



## chriss (Jul 25, 2013)

The Shopping Cart is actually a regular item. It showed up in my nook shop as a spotlight item.
I can also reorder it from the catalog.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2013)

chriss said:


> The Shopping Cart is actually a regular item. It showed up in my nook shop as a spotlight item.
> I can also reorder it from the catalog.


and the sand castle is available for purchase on the island


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, so I guess those are going to be like most DLC that Korea got, stuff already in game. Thanks!


----------



## ClefairyKid (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe the sand castle is actually a rare Club Tortimer Island item, that you pay for with medals, rather than DLC. 

Before people go nuts, no, I'm not attacking anyone with that comment, I'm JUST saying, that is appears to me to be the case, if it's not, no need to harass me


----------



## talisheo (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to know why USA always has not so good DLC stuff xD


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

Cause we just got the game XD


----------



## talisheo (Jul 25, 2013)

So did Europe and they got a non orderable DLC xD


----------



## Pokeking (Jul 25, 2013)

I look forward to the Zodiac DLC set. It would work great in my house.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh I was about to say I somehow got the shopping cart item... lol! I like to try to imagine what these unreleased DLC might be given out for! I hope NA gets some better DLC in upcoming months, though! So far all we've gotten that's exclusive are spotpass houses in our HHA that look like crap... I guess that's an American's true nature coming through though. :/ Reggie, you suck! lol!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 25, 2013)

Subscribed!  Thanks!


----------



## Nymph (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm pretty jealous of the Japan DLC tbh ;_;

Hopefully in time US and UK will get some more cool stuff!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 25, 2013)

I am pretty sure the Blossom Lantern is orderable. (Japan holiday item) - Though I can't check for sure as my shop is closed. But I have it listed as orderable on my typed catalogue and I have more than 1 myself.


----------



## iMaester (Jul 26, 2013)

I really hope they keep going with the DLC, I want to see more NOOOOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## talisheo (Jul 26, 2013)

I hope they stop, non orderable DLC is way too expensive considering its easy to get (just make a new character and bam you get more) and its unfair to Countries who don't get it.


----------



## heavencaller (Jul 26, 2013)

^^I agree.

 And nice list OP


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 26, 2013)

So South Korea hasn't gotten *any* DLC yet that is not already obtainable in the game? That simultaneously feels too bad (they don't get anything unique in the DLC arena) and very good (trying to track down all of the regional DLC and holiday items is quite tedious).

Thanks for making the list OP. I already have seen lists elsewhere, but this is the only one I've seen with pictures.

Oh, and I can also confirm the blossom lantern is orderable. I originally got it myself thanks to that - it was in one of my StreetPass houses.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 26, 2013)

I have some confusion over the Clerks Shirt. Is it actually a 7/11 item? I hear it was not even meant to be released?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2013)

talisheo said:


> I want to know why USA always has not so good DLC stuff xD



Because you live in America, so the DLC is readily available to you, so it's not as exciting to receive. Meanwhile, you see other DLC and think it's so much better because you don't have it.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Because you live in America, so the DLC is readily available to you, so it's not as exciting to receive. Meanwhile, you see other DLC and think it's so much better because you don't have it.



It's exactly how I am with the Campus set, Tree-Stump Chair, Sunrise Lamp, and Kagamimochi. I have them, and I'm just like "meh" about them.

I updated the post with the Blossom Lantern, and also, news about the Fireworks table! It'll be distributed in Japan from August 1st to August 31st 2013. No news on other areas.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2013)

The Fireworks Table is also being distributed in Australia during the same time as Japan.

It is orderable.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks alot!


----------



## intropella (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to update that Shopping Cart is an in game item. NOT a DLC. I received a shopping cart in a mail from a villager. lol


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 1, 2013)

The Shopping cart is purchased at Nooks and the Sand Castle is Club Tortimer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bubble Pop said:


> I have some confusion over the Clerks Shirt. Is it actually a 7/11 item? I hear it was not even meant to be released?



Simple answer- It's not 7-11.

For whatever reason, people tend to lump it together with 7-11, but it is not.  It IS the shirt the Nooklings wore in one of the store upgrades and unless they work for 7-11 also, it makes no sense at all.  The seven eleven set consists of nine pieces of furniture and the 24-hour Uniform.  NOT the Clerk's shirt, no matter what anyone claims.  Furthering that, nothing in the 7-11 set is re-orderable, but the Clerk's Shirt is.


----------



## Envy (Aug 1, 2013)

A fedora chair? I'm so glad that Nintendo thinks that this is more important than giving me any wind instruments aside from the bagpipes.

Not saying I ever expect that to happen with the DLC, I just think it's completely and totally absurd. On top of getting another guitar, as if we didn't already have twenty of those to choose from.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Added the Pumpkin Pie to the list! No picture yet


----------



## Ziggle5 (Aug 15, 2013)

Pumpkin Pie is out now do you have any info on it?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2013)

No, not yet. :/ I need to get to a Nintendo Zone soon.


----------



## antzu (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, nice to meet you.  I added you. Could you add me? Thanks a lot!
My code is 4527-7947-7614


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 28, 2014)

This is very nice, but a lot of the pictures have been deleted...  Please, submit them again.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 28, 2014)

GuerreraD said:


> This is very nice, but a lot of the pictures have been deleted...  Please, submit them again.


It's not 2013 anymore. Check the date before you post.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, please check the date of a thread before posting in it. If it's over three months old it's probably best to just leave it there to die.


----------

